# Projector starts searching for source any time a power switch is operated in the house.



## udaya.l (10 mo ago)

I have the following setup at my home.

*Setup:*
1. Firetv stick as Video source
2. Yamaha YHT 3072 as AV Receiver
3. LAN To HDMI converter from AV receiver to projector. Amazon.in: Buy StoreIN™ 1 Pair 30m Hdmi Cable Extender HDMI to Dual Ports RJ45 Network Cable Extender Over by Cat5e/Cat6 Cables 1080p for HDTV HDPC PS3 Laptop Desktop [ Note :- Not for Set-Top Box User] Online at Low Prices in India | StoreIN Reviews & Ratings 
3. BenQ TH585 as projector 

*Problem :*
This entire setup works fine. But when any power switch in the house is operated, video gets paused. 

*Diagnostics:*
1. BenQ shows *searching for source*. Finds it after few seconds.
2. Firetv *pauses *video. Need to play using play button.
3. None of the systems are restarting. YHT is ON and no issues, FireTV did not restart just paused, BenQ just lost the source. 

Based on observations non of the systems are affected by the power operation. LAN To HDMI is the only one I am not able to diagnose. 

Not able to find the issue. Please help. 

Regards,
Uday


----------



## sheiqshack (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a 'dirty' electrical system. I would have a licensed electrician investigate the issue. What you can try yourself in advance, from simple to more thorough: 
1. Are these power-switches and the AV equipment on the same power group? If so, try connecting the equipment to a different group. 2. replace any power distribution unit that connects the AV equipment, 3. check for faulty plugs & cables. 4. investigate each and every device in your house. Turn off fridges, airco's, one by one, see if that resolves the issue. (Then you'd know that particular device is the culprit). If an electrician can't solve the issue, then maybe connecting the AV equipment to a UPS or Power Conditioner (from brands like Surgex or Furman) will address the problem.


----------



## udaya.l (10 mo ago)

sheiqshack said:


> Sounds like a 'dirty' electrical system. I would have a licensed electrician investigate the issue. What you can try yourself in advance, from simple to more thorough:
> 1. Are these power-switches and the AV equipment on the same power group? If so, try connecting the equipment to a different group. 2. replace any power distribution unit that connects the AV equipment, 3. check for faulty plugs & cables. 4. investigate each and every device in your house. Turn off fridges, airco's, one by one, see if that resolves the issue. (Then you'd know that particular device is the culprit). If an electrician can't solve the issue, then maybe connecting the AV equipment to a UPS or Power Conditioner (from brands like Surgex or Furman) will address the problem.


Thank you for the response. I have done all the diagnostics. Even used a surge protector to connect both systems, Still the problem remains same. 

I would have concluded it as power surge issue if any of the equipment restarted, None of them restart. Strangely only the connection between AV and projector gets disconnected.


----------



## BrendaJohnson1 (9 mo ago)

udaya.l said:


> I have the following setup at my home.
> 
> *Setup:*
> 1. Firetv stick as Video source
> ...


Honestly, it seems to me personally that you have problems with the electrical system and the only thing I would recommend to you is to contact not the forums, but a licensed worker in this industry. He will quickly deal with the problem and help you. And I had a little problem, I decided to upgrade the recording studio at home, I did not know what to do with soundproofing. I was advised to sheathe the walls and change the windows to thick ones. The guys from Scanned Window Companies In Jeffersontown, KY | Windows Contractors . Now I record artists with the purest sound


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

I would bet that you have a ground and a neutral swapped or bonded somewhere in your home's electrical system, besides in the main panel.

Either that or your home's system ground is no longer valid.


----------

